# baby pigeon



## kirstyfranklin (Sep 15, 2009)

hi, i have a nest in my sky dish attached to my bathroom wall. I have 1 baby pigeon in the nest. they baby looks about 10 days old according to pics on web. I have not seen the mum 4 a few days and just a bit worried as the baby is just their all on its own. any advice
kirsty x


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

First, watch and see if the parents come and feed it. If not, look to see if the crop is full or not. Does it look to be skinny? You must be absolutely sure that the parents are not feeding it before you take it into your own hands. You can try to hand feed it. I hope things turn out for the better.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*doomed-squab*



kirstyfranklin said:


> hi, i have a nest in my sky dish attached to my bathroom wall. I have 1 baby pigeon in the nest. they baby looks about 10 days old according to pics on web. I have not seen the mum 4 a few days and just a bit worried as the baby is just their all on its own. any advice
> kirsty x


poor little guy needs fed quite a bit daily,,if that is not the case consider raising him,,they are fully feathered and ready to fly at 30 days//you can feed kaytee brand powdered mix for birds,using an eye dropper,and a heating pad-(105*)-he will love you for all his life,unless you take him outside...sincerely james waller


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,
This is such a difficult question as obviously you don't want to disturb the baby if it is actually being fed.
The parents may not feed it if they are aware you're watching so there's a chance they feed when you aren't looking.
As you can't be watching every minute they could be coming. At a certain age the parent only comes back to feed a certain number of times a day.

On the other hand we don't want the baby to starve if something has happened to the parents, so thanks for checking it out.

WITHOUT PUTTING YOURSELF IN DANGER ! are you able to check if it's crop has any food in it? ( This is an area under the throat where food is stored and if it's been fed this will be like a soft balloon to the feel).

Is there any chance of a picture, then we maybe able to determine it's age.

Also, is this a Wood Pigeon or a feral?

Please come back to us to keep us posted on what you see so we can help make a decision as to whether you need to step in to help.

Thanks for looking out for this baby,

Janet


----------

